# USB funktioniert unter windows 7 nicht! Bitte heute helfen !



## PC GAMER (13. September 2011)

Hallo mein Bruder hat heute Geburtstag und der Rechner geht nicht.
Also: Die Funkmaus und Tastatur funktionieren unter dem Bios aber wenn bei win7 "Windows wird gestartet" steht gehen alles USB Geräte aus und sofort wieder an.(Unter windows): Der USB Massenspeicher funktioniert aber die Maus Tastatur Kombination funktioniert NICHT. Auch eine PS2 Maus funktioniert NICHT. Was könnte es sein?
*DANKE FÜR DAS DENKEN*


----------



## -Phoenix- (13. September 2011)

Moin

welche Hardware ist denn verbaut und welches Windows wird genutzt?


----------



## PC GAMER (13. September 2011)

also MB weiß ich nicht. CPU: Dual Core2 E7500 DDR2 800mhz 4GB  OS: windows 7 64bit GPU: 4850 512MB


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. September 2011)

Ist im Bios USB aktiviert für Maus und Tastatur, bzw legacy USB Support?


----------



## PC GAMER (13. September 2011)

legacy USB Support: Enabled ist doch an oder?
unter Windows 7 funktioniert eine PS2 Maus auch  nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. September 2011)

Jepp das wäre dann auf On. PS2 hast du ja hoffentlich nicht im laufenden Betrieb eingesteckt, die Schnittstelle ist extrem empfindlich. Geht eine andere USB Maus? Treiber sind alle drauf für das Board?


----------



## PC GAMER (13. September 2011)

PS2 habe ich vor dem start eingesteckt und Treiber kann ich nicht installieren weil ich ja keine andere maus oder tastatur habe.
*Ich installiere gerade gerade win7 neu und sehe da die maus tastatur kombi funktioniert. nach der installation sage ich bescheid.*


----------



## Scream01 (13. September 2011)

Also das die USB Geräte beim Hochfahren kurz aus gehen und danach gleich wieder an,könnte daran liegen das Windows den Treiber für den USB Controller läd. Eine PS2 Maus sollte immer vor dem Hochfahren von Windows angeschlossen sein und natürlich auch am richtigen PS2 Port hängen!(Tastatur meistens Lila, Maus meisten Grün) Könnte sein das du deine Funkmaus/tastatur unter Windows nochmal neu aufeinander abstimmen musst.(Ob die Verbindung zum Dongle besteht?)


----------



## PC GAMER (13. September 2011)

*Ich habe win7 neu installiert und alles läuft perfekt. TROTZDEM DANKE*


----------

